# ID please: Panda baby shrimp?



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi there,

I took a couple photos of my shrimps today and noticed that little guy:















Sorry for the bad pics, but that guy is really tiny ... probably about a week old.
I have S grade CBS and CRS shrimps in that tank, would this guy be one of their offspring ?

Nicolas


----------



## 118869 (Apr 24, 2012)

could b a bkk, cuz wen i first got my bkk it had some blue on it too but as it grew older the blue turned dark blue/black


----------



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

I noticed another shrimplet that really looked like BKK markings...
Took another shot of the first guy too.


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

yes that is a panda BKK for sure. If stock was from Patrick or me, high possibility as I've noticed some of the A/S CBS giving off new mutations as well from the normal crystal line.


----------



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

Awesome! Thanks Frank for the ID  

I have another shrimplet that looks similar. I will try and get a photo today.
The CBS in that tank are both from you and Patrick.


----------



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

Here is a quick pic of the other one at the exact same spot!
It looks darker overall, with different markings.


----------

